# Waiter phrases



## Melikhovo

привет всем,

I work in a restaurant where a good amount of Russians frequent. I was wondering if anyone knew some basic terms that waiters in Russia will usually use with customers. In the U.S, there's the typical: "are you all done with that"? and "how is everything"? that waiters always say; however I'm sure there are slight differences since Russian is a much more colorful language. If anyone has any suggestions that would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## gvozd

Melikhovo said:


> "are you all done with that"?



Please clarify: is this question asked when the client stops eating for some reason and you are not sure whether to remove or not the plate?




Melikhovo said:


> and "how is everything"?



You mean how the client likes the dishes?


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> Please clarify: is this question asked when the client stops eating for some reason and you are not sure whether to remove or not the plate? You mean how the client likes the dishes?


 I'll jump in for the OP...
*yes* and *yes*.
(actually, the latter is about everything: It gives the customer the chance to provide any feedback - from the food to the volume of the music, to the speed of service etc...) 

I did not respond because i'm not usre Russian waiters actually ask there questions...


----------



## Syline

I think, the most natural equivalent for "how is everything?" is "*все нормально?*"   
As for "are you all done with that?" - "*это можно убрать?*" or *"я могу это убрать?"* will fit if you mean what Gvozd has described.


----------



## torquemada40rus

I would say "Вы закончили? Можно уносить (убрать)?" and "Как вам все понравилось?" or simply "Вам понравилось?"


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Всё норма́льно? Замеча́ния, пожела́ния?
> 
> But I'm not sure.


Never heard such strange variant, and if heard, would estimated it like rather rude.
Variants of torquemada40rus are perfect, Russian waiters really speak like that.


----------



## Syline

torquemada40rus said:


> I would say "Вы закончили? Можно уносить (убрать)?"


"Вы закончили?" sounds ambiguous and even rude, as if you try to see clients off as soon as possible. Never heard this from waiters, can't even imagine.



> "Как вам все понравилось?" or simply "Вам понравилось?"


You can't say this if clients aren't going to leave yet.


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> "Вы закончили?" sounds ambiguous and even rude, as if you try to see clients off as soon as possible. Never heard this from waiters, can't even imagine.
> 
> 
> You can't say this if clients aren't going to leave yet.



You know, I heard  exactly these phrases many times. Sometimes they ask "Вам понравилось?" after each dish - as in Russia as abroad. Can't say I like this very much, I'd prefer them doing their work silently, but this tradition is spreading over Russia wider and wider.


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> Sometimes they ask "Вам понравилось?" after each dish - as in Russia as abroad.


Hm, I haven't met such obtrusive, meddlesome, pleading-for-praises waiters yet. I agree, they better do their work silently.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with Maroseika. This is what Russian waiters usually say -- in Russian restaurants, not necessarily in Russia, but still this sounds most appropriate. I don't think the slight sarcasm about complaints will be understood right, especially in countries other than Russia. I can imagine a waiter saying something about complaints to another speaker of Russian in Russia because then the phrase would be understood correctly -- not just as something sarcastic.


----------



## covar

"Ресторан", где работает Melikhovo, похоже, просто обычная американская забегаловка, где "официанты" выражаются как портовые грузчики.
 "are you all done with that"? - "вы покончили с этим?" (_вы доели это, наконец-то, сколько ещё вас ждать_)
"how is everything"? - "(_ну,) _как всё _(что происходит на нашей маленькой вечеринке, тебе нравится)_?", спрашивает Иван Иванович у Петра Сидоровича, прильнувшего головой к унитазу, и пытающегося судорожно вспомнить, где он, с кем он, и почему ему так хреново.


----------



## LilianaB

No, sorry, Covar. you cannot use phrases like that working as a waiter in an American restaurant. Some of your phrases in Russian. You cannot even wear flip-flops or shorts to enter certain Russian-American restaurants. If you mean some fast food places -- they don't have waiters. Waiter is a very serious job in the United States, at least in good restaurants. Many actors work as waiters in New York -- especially in between the seasons (theatre actors mostly).

Even in the most creepy American restaurants with just two dishes on the menu the waiters are very polite.


----------



## covar

LilianaB said:


> No, sorry, Covar. you cannot use phrases like that working as a waiter in an American restaurant.


Melikhovo uses these phrases _(working as a waiter in an American restaurant)_:
*"are you all done with that"?
"how is everything"?*


----------



## LilianaB

Yes. there phrases are great in English -- they are very polite and conventional phrases for waiters to use. You translations are very rude for any restaurant, in fact, not just an American one. It is usually said in a very polite tone of voice, and there is no rudeness in the English phrases. You cannot address any customer by _you_ -- first person singular in Russian, as you have suggested. Unless you meant that form just as a part of a quotation -- not something to be used by waiters. I am not sure what the phrases in the parentheses are for since they are totally inappropriate as phrases to be used by waiters. Maybe they have a different purpose in your post.


----------



## covar

*Melikhovo, buy "Англо-русский разговорник официанта и барменa"*


----------



## Melikhovo

Yeah I understand how a lot of things can be misinterpereted so I would sometimes say: "все хорошо"? if I had to. I assumed it to be the safest way. 

This may sound dumb, but does anyone know if in Russia they "wrap up" their meals? Like for instance, you don't finish eating and you feel like taking the rest home? Sometimes you would ask if they want to take what's left of the meal "to go". This isn't typical of fine dining but anything short of that you are able to do this.


----------



## Maroseika

Melikhovo said:


> Yeah I understand how a lot of things can be misinterpereted so I would sometimes say: "все хорошо"? if I had to. I assumed it to be the safest way.


Yes, this is a good neutral phrase, which hardly might be misinterpreted.



> This may sound dumb, but does anyone know if in Russia they "wrap up" their meals? Like for instance, you don't finish eating and you feel like taking the rest home? Sometimes you would ask if they want to take what's left of the meal "to go". This isn't typical of fine dining but anything short of that you are able to do this.



I think it's not very typical in Russia. On the other hand, since you are talking about the restaurant in your country, your Russian guests should be aware of it, shouldn't they?


----------



## Melikhovo

Oh okay. Yeah if I had to, I'd try to say: "захотите ли вы принести остальное домой"? But there might be a more natural phrase.


----------



## Maroseika

Melikhovo said:


> Oh okay. Yeah if I had to, I'd try to say: "захотите ли вы принести остальное домой"? But there might be a more natural phrase.



No, by no means. Just "Не хотите ли забрать это с собой?" or "Вам завернуть это с собой?" or something like that.


----------



## covar

Melikhovo said:


> Oh okay. Yeah if I had to, I'd try to say: "захотите ли вы принести остальное домой"? But there might be a more natural phrase.


"Если вы захотите, то можете взять остальное (_оставшееся_) с собой. Я могу помочь вам всё упаковать."


----------



## Melikhovo

хорошо, спасибо большое


----------

